# How long did you have off work for ERPC?



## prgirl_cesca

Hi girls,

I've been confirmed as having a Blighted Ovum today after three scans (should be 10 weeks, sac barely even 5 weeks) and as my body hasn't recognised it's over I have decided to go for an ERPC on Monday.

I'm just wondering how long you had off work? I am going to take monday off but not sure whether I should take tues too?

Also please note I work for a company that doesn't pay sick pay and can't really be called 'compassionate' by any means so this will probably be unpaid. It's not so much the emotional recovery, but more the physical recovery.


----------



## sugarlove

I was signed off for 2 weeks, but my Mother in Law died at the same time. You need time off to reover btoh physically and mentally I reckon, but understand if you can't get time off. My Employers were really good I have to say.


----------



## TripleB

Prgirl, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. As far as the physical recovery goes its pretty quick. The general anaesthetic is pretty light so after a good night's sleep you should feel pretty much back to normal. They will give you painkillers for cramps so take them as needed and you'll probably be feeling ok to go back to work. Emotionally it really is a different story and I would urge you not to go back too soon. This is most definately a situation requiring compassionate leave (have you told anyone at work?) - you would be entitled to statutory sick pay too. xxx


----------



## LucyJ

I had two weeeks off work although I am a supply teacher so it was a bit different for me I told them I was unavialable for work and my erpc coinsided with the easter holidays so there wouldn't of been any work. I had some problems physically after the erpc alot of pain and bleeding and I did end up back at a&e so I needed a little longer also the emotional side is huge and you need to give yourself time to recover but it's difficult if you don't get paid. My husband took a week of to be with me and he's self-employed it's made things a little bit tight for us last month but I am so glad I had him with me for support.

Could you say to your work that your taking monday off but you may have to take tuesday off as well depending on how you are feeling? Do your work know what your going through?

Good luck and I hope all goes well big :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My boss knows what I'm going through (I told her yesterday) so i'll tell her I'm having monday and tuesday off and hopefully she'll put it through as paid as she now knows. She paid me when I had two days off when I had my last (natural) miscarriage. But I had a few days off a couple of weeks ago because of a nasty cold (which couldn't take any flu stuff for because I thought I was pregnant still) and I haven't been paid for that. We're under a lot of pressure because of our wage bill (I work in the hospitality industry) so I think they didn't pay me to make up for our hotel's overspend.

I'm still going into work throughout this though. I am a wedding coordinator so won't let my brides down. I have a big wedding this weekend so had to delay the ERPC until Monday for that.

My husband's work have been fantastic and said he can have as much time off as he needs.


----------



## TripleB

Good luck for Monday hun and good on you for getting on with things. You know where we all are if it gets too much. xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I took 2 weeks off for D&C, but at the end of this didnt feel emotionally ready to go back i had a further 3 weeks, and after returning for 2 weeks my doctor has now signed me off again for 2 weeks for showing signs of depression as i work with babies and children, take the time that you need hun x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Gosh I would find this 100 X harder if I worked with children. It's bad enough working in a hotel where all the yummy mummies come in for their coffees and cake in the day with their babies.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Its awful, i just couldnt be back there yet, girl i work with on a daily basis i due same day as i was and the fact i work in a nursery with loads of tiny babies, and cute toddlers, and pregnant mums coming in to view nursery, i just couldnt cope. take as much time as you need hun :hugs:, ive had alot of pressure from family and work to be 'ok now but im not so just went back to docs and they have been great. take care hun x


----------



## JCIC

I'm a teacher and I had a week off. Too be honest I was desperate to get back to my delightful kids who totally took my mind off the emotional pain. I had a week off as I had bad cramps and heavy bleeding. The operation itself is ok and once it is done you can start to try and look forward to the future xx


----------



## Jenna_1980

I took very little time off - 2 days - being busy back at work helped keep the emotional tone light. Being at home by myself while my husband was at work would have been horrible. You have do to what feels right for you.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry for your loss Cesca.

My scan was on the Tuesday and I was off until the following Tuesday when I went in for my ERPC. I was in such a state in between finding out and having to wait to find out when they were going to do the op (they kept changing the days on me) that I wouldn&#8217;t have been any use in work.

After my op we called into the doctors to drop off some paperwork as it is right across the road from the hospital and I picked up my sick note. The doctor automatically signed me off for 4 weeks which surprised me.

It all depends how you get on after the ERPC. I had no bleeding whatsoever but I know some people suffer quite badly afterwards so be prepared that you may need a little longer than a day or two. At least if your boss is aware of what&#8217;s going on then if you need to take longer you have someone to speak to at work.

Will be thinking of you on Monday :hugs:


----------



## rcl2105

hi prgirl
im so sorry fot your loss, i know how you feel
i had the same thing (blighted ovum at 10+5) and was signed off for a week by my doctor after ERPC. i would have gone back to work after a couple of days as physically i felt ready. unfortunatley in my case i had to have the ERPC repeated just over a week later after bleeding and very bad pains. so in total i was off for 2weeks with the procedures.

good luck for the future x


----------

